
GrubHub CEO Matthew M. Maloney Sells 14,491 Shares of Stock - sergiotapia
https://baseballnewssource.com/markets/grubhub-inc-grub-ceo-matthew-m-maloney-sells-14491-shares-of-stock/212741.html
======
sergiotapia
He sells a lot of his stock the day before elections, then sends out that
horrible email, and plummets the value of the stock.

The SEC is going to crucify this guy.

~~~
binarycrusader
What horrible email?

~~~
sergiotapia
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12930300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12930300)

------
hendzen
I'm pretty sure this is a machine generated article.

------
koolba
Price manipulation aside (from his election comments), why is this news?

The amounts are peanuts. The article references $113K stakes owned by
financial firms as if they mean something. That small scale of money doesn't
even qualify as a rounding error.

~~~
powera
It's not news. It's algorithmically generated spam.

~~~
sergiotapia
I just found it online. Still the content is real, the CEO did in fact sell
off his stock before dropping the price.

------
ry4n413
[http://4.1m.yt/q_sMwBB.png](http://4.1m.yt/q_sMwBB.png)

another image of maloney's ownership

------
nolepointer
Why is this article on a baseball news site? I'm so confused.

~~~
grzm
Not only that, the only submissions from this site (this is the second) are
about tech stock sales by founders.

------
misiti3780
A NN must have written this.

